# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Wat is olie argan ? Meer gegevens!

## welgezonds

Argan olie olie argan is een vanuit de veelal uitzonderlijke en precieuze oliën ter maatschappij. Deze olie wordt van de noten uit de Olie argan bomen geperst. Deze bomen groeien allenig tochnog in het zuidwesten uit Marokko. Door de voortreffelijke wasdom is Argan olie rijp voor de verzorging van huid, haar en nagels, doch insgelijks voor consumptief vertering. De speciaal natuurlijke ingredienten ondersteunen onder verschillende het regeneratieproces vanuit de droge en vochtarme huid. Culinaire Olie argan heeft een bekoorlijke veelzijdige voedingswaarde en is een weergaloze smaakmaker. 


Meningen van anderen:
Heeft u ervaring met Arganolie? Breng ons op de hoogte via de mail!

Tags: argan, arganolie, argan olie, olie argan

----------


## Wouter007

Hey welgezonds

leuke post over Argan olie. Mijn naam is Wouter. Denk je dat Argan olie ook tegen pds zoals omschreven staat op deze pagina werkt? http://wegmetpds.com/blog/%20/pds

Groet

----------


## sietske763

heb al zeker 5 jaar argaanolie, koop het steeds op vak. voor een heel jaar!
heb er ook zeep en zalf van.
heerlijk middel; tip; de olie wordt beter door de gezichtshuid opgenomen als je eerst een vochtig warm doekje op je gezicht doet...dan gaan de porieen open staan.
de argaan olie voor consumptie heb ik nooit gebruikt.

----------


## joyekristien

informatie die ik gevonden heb staat op http://www.arganlife.eu

----------

